# Can't see any other PC/Device of my home's LAN!

## HitMaker

Hi there, well, I've to update my system with the zeroconf flag but it still doesn't work as I wanted.

I pretend the system to show me other devices, It doesn't show anyone else.

I am using KDE 4.4.1, if I go to Places --> Network (remote:/), and then go to "network:/" or zerconf:/" they are both empty. Shouldn't appear there other computers in the same LAN? ("CASA" is the name of my home's LAN network)

I don't know if I am doing anything wrong  :Sad: 

Some help here please?   :Razz: 

----------

## Rexilion

The other computers should also have zeroconf and/or avahi enabled. Btw, did you alter the firewall?

----------

## HitMaker

I didn't touch de firewall.

And the other computers, one with MAC OS X and another one with Windows 7 can see each other and also Gentoo's computer. But the one with Gentoo can't see them  :Sad: 

I have no idea how to fix this or how to make it work!

Also both systems, windows and mac os, can see my router (belkin) which has attached a HardDrive through the USB and can also see that hard-drive. But guest what, my gentoo's computer can't  :Sad: 

----------

